

Health Insurance and the Power of Reputation - unignorant
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2009/07/health_insuranc_7.html

======
olefoo
I know from direct experience that my health insurance company will place
obstructions in the way of getting necessary medication in a misguided attempt
at cost-control.

